# Anthonyi Zarayunga



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Picked up a probable pair of Zarayungas from Sean Stewart a few weeks ago and was looking under their hut the other day and saw the male guarding a clutch of eggs. Needless to say I was pretty surprised. I didn't think they were quite ready to breed. 

I figured the clutch was from earlier that day since I've been checking often. Later I went back and looked more closely and the tads were already starting so develop so this clutch was several days old. Don't know how I missed it while checking over the last several days.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice work! They are a really neat population of anthonyi.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

This thread seems to be missing pics???? Hint Hint


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

porkchop48 said:


> This thread seems to be missing pics???? Hint Hint


I second this post.


----------

